# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > دسترسی به داده ها (ADO.Net و LINQ و ...) >  کد word و Excel

## باران امید

سلام :لبخند گشاده!: 
در راستای این برنامه ای که هنوز در حال کامل شدن است .آقا ما هر چی بالا و پایین رفتیم نتونستیم( با عرض معذرت ) یک کد شسته رفته word ,Excel که فقط فایل را  باز کند و ما اطلاعاتش را بخوانیم و  یه دفعه هم داخلش بتوانیم  بنویسیم  پیدا نکردیم می دونم کد خواستن کار درستی نیست ولی باور کنید دیگه داره جونم بالا می یاد اصلا نمی فهمم دستوراش چیه الانم دیگه داره وقتم تموم می شه .

تازه ما هر چی از  Add Reference هم این word ,Excel را اضافه می کنیم خطا می گیرد وقتی هم  می خوام  از new project یکی از office هارا باز کنم خطا می دهد .فایل VSTOR.exe را هم دانلود کردم ریختم درست نشد از  VisualStudio , dvd را updat کردم گفت که office service packe2را بریزم cdدست دوستم هست پس فردا می اورد  :اشتباه: .خلاصه ما بشدت اسیریم و کد هاییی را هم که داشتیم نتوانستیم اجرا کنیم و دستوراتش را هم نمی فهمیم . :عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی: 

حالا من هم که دیگر چاره ای نمی بینم درخواست کمک می کنم. :لبخند:

----------


## SabaSabouhi

با سلام
جستجو كن. تو اين سايت و در اين مورد، مطلب زياد پيدا مى‌شه. 

صبا صبوحى

----------


## parsavb

امیدوارم به دردت بخوره اگه به کارت اومد  بگو مثالهای دیگه ای برات بگذارم

----------


## باران امید

سلام مرسی جواب دادید :لبخند گشاده!: 
آقا مرسی به کمک ما آمدید.  اگه  برای excel هم بزاری خیلی ممنون می شم. :لبخند: 
من فقط می خوام فایل را باز کنم و بخونم، یه بارم داخلش  بنویسم .
  و هنوز نتونستم کدش را اجرا کنم همچنان خطا می دهد ولی انشاءالله تا فردا درست می شود. :لبخند گشاده!: 

 SabaSabouhi  ما هم اینجا هم جاهای دیگر گشتیم  ولی چیزی که به کارم بیاید را پیدا نکردم .چون در حد باز کردن فایل و نوشتن هست کسی ننوشته همه کلی کار و کاربرد نوشتن ولی چون من دستور ها رو  نمی دونم و وارد نیستم نتونستم از وسطش در بیارم .

----------


## john smithair

لینک زیر دو تا برنامه به زبان vb است برای نوشتن و خواندن از فایل txt فکر کنم اگه فرمتش رو عوض کنی برای ورد هم جواب بده . من خودم امتحان نکردم.(گفتم سریع پاسخ بدم)
خوب میدونی مسیر های تو برنامه ی من مال کامپیوتره خودم باید مسیر هارو هم عوض کنی تا جواب بده. امید وارم بکارت بیاد.(تبدیل چهارخط کد vb به .net هم دیگه کاری نداره)
http://upload.iranblog.com/1/1213026726.rar

----------


## parsavb

دوست عزیز  از بابت تشکرت ممنون . من که کاری نکردم 
در ضمن برای کار با exel در vb.net بایستی بیش از چند خط دستور را فرا بگیرید 
چون بایستی برای هر خانه از آن تعریفی بکنید و خلاصه دردسر زیادی دارد در هر صورت کد ساده ای برایت می گذارم اگر کارت را راه نیانداخت بگو تا توضیح بدم .

----------


## باران امید

سلام . :لبخند گشاده!: 
هم مرسی جواب دادی هم مرسی سریع جواب دادی . :لبخند گشاده!: 
دستت درد نکنه .اجرا شد. 

و اما ولی  :لبخند گشاده!: :
مشکل اینکه من اینا رو نوشتم .یعنی الان برنامه کار می کند همین فایل txt که شما گفتی رو می گیرده ،باز می کنه ، می خونه ، بعدش داخل یه فایل txt دیگه هر چی درست شده رو می نویسه .
ولی اگه فایل را doc کنی همه این کارا رو می کنه ولی یه سری نوشته نامفهوم هم اضافه می کنه یا فایل را بهم ریخته می خونه . :خیلی عصبانی: کلا من نتونستم باهاش کنار بیام . (قبلا همه این راه ها رو رفتم).

آقا این مشکل کار با فایل word ,Excel درست بشه دیگه فقط ریزه کاری داره و تمومه setup رو هم میدم خودشون درست کنن که مشکل نداشته باشه فقط این رو کمکم کنید .

----------


## parsavb

مثل اینکه نشد تا ته ماجرا رو در نیاری بی خیال نمیشی 
پس بگو کارت با اکسل چی هستش می خواهی چه فایلی رو به اکسل export کنی و یا از اکسل import کنی و یا اصلا چه طور اون رو ویرایش کنی چون کدهاش با هم خیلی فرق داره :افسرده:

----------


## باران امید

مرسی که اهمیت می دید :لبخند: 
اول باید بگم  که  اینکه جواب می دید و وقت می گذارید خیلی برام ارزش داره و واقعا ممنونم . :لبخند:  :لبخند گشاده!: 
و این کد را من داشتم ولی کلا چیزی ازش نفهمیدم اگه توضیح بدی خیلی لطف می کنی که حداقل بتونم کد نوشتن در Excel را خودم بنویسم.
و شاید هم بتونم از دل کد word خوندن ونوشتنشم در بیارم . :خجالت:

----------


## باران امید

من فقط یه فایل که توش یه لیست از نام است( البته فارسی نیست)  را می خوام باز کنم  و در فایل خروجی مثل یک جدولی دو ستونه که یک ستون  لیست  ورودی و  یک ستون لیست خروجی  را دریافت کنم . هر کدوم که راحت تر بود بهتر چون نوعش رو مشخص نکردن.

----------


## parsavb

برای اینکه اطلاعات یک sheet از exel رو وارد یک دیتا گرید کنید می تونید از کد زیر استفاده کنید

PrivateSub Form1_Load(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) HandlesMyBase.Load
Dim con As System.Data.OleDb.OleDbConnection
Try
Dim dtset As System.Data.DataSet
Dim dtap As System.Data.OleDb.OleDbDataAdapter
con = New System.Data.OleDb.OleDbConnection("provider=microsoft.jet.oledb.4.0; " & _
"data sourse = c:\test.xls; extended properties = exel8.0;")
dtap = New System.Data.OleDb.OleDbDataAdapter( _
"select * from [sheet1$]", con)
dtap.TableMappings.Add("table", "table1")
dtset = New System.Data.DataSet
dtap.Fill(dtset)
DataGridView1.DataSource = dtset.Tables(0)
con.Dispose()
Catch ex As Exception
con.Close()
EndTry
EndSub

----------


## باران امید

parsavb آقا دستت خیره ، برای من که خیلی اومد داشت. :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند:  :لبخند گشاده!: 
مرسی با این همه دردسری که درست کردم بازم جواب من رو میدی :لبخند گشاده!: 
office را هنوز نریختم ولی درست شده و کد ها رو اجرا می کنه فقط هشدار می ده که کاریش ندارم . :کف کرده!: 
نوشتن در word حل شد و باز کردن فایل Excel هم کار می کند ،کلا الان در وضعیت خوبی به سر می برم ،هم من هم کد ها.
یک سوال:
("da.TableMappings.Add("table"*,* "table

جای این table ها کلا باید دو تا جدول گذاشت یا من اشتباه فهمیدم؟ :متفکر: 
آخه من فقط یه جدول دارم و هر کاری کردم جواب نداد. :ناراحت:  
________________________
پست های قبلی را دوباره نگاه کردم خیلی جابجا شد به بزرگی خودتون ببخشید.

----------


## parsavb

ببخشید فرصت نشد اصلاحش کنم بایستی اینطور بنویسی غلط املائی بود که چون با عجله نوشتم به بزرگی خودتون ببخشید
("da.TableMappings.Add("table"*,* "table1

----------


## parsavb

می تونی از این کد هم استفاده کنی ، مشابه قبلی است با کمی تغییرات ولی هر دو جواب میدن

Dim strCon AsString = "Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0;Data Source=C:\Test1.xls;Extended Properties=Excel 8.0;"
Dim objConn AsNew System.Data.OleDb.OleDbConnection(strCon)
Dim daSuresh AsNew OleDbDataAdapter("Select * From [sheet1$]", strCon)
objConn.Open()
Dim dsSuresh AsNew DataSet
Dim dvSuresh AsNew DataView
daSuresh.Fill(dsSuresh, "Sheet1")
dvSuresh = New DataView(dsSuresh.Tables("Sheet1"))
dvSuresh.Sort ="name"
DataGridView1.DataSource = dsSuresh
DataGridView1.DataMember = dsSuresh.Tables("Sheet1").ToString
objConn.Close()

----------


## باران امید

سلام  :لبخند گشاده!: 
دستت درد نکنه حسابی باعث زحمت شدیم . :خجالت: 
یه لطف کن بین این کد آخری رو من sql کردم ولی نمی دونم چرا  وصل نمی شه .

Private Sub* Button2_Click(*ByVal* sender* As* System.Object,* ByVal* e* As* System.EventArgs)* Handles* Button2.Click*
Dim* strSql* As String
Dim* strCon* As String* =* "Data Source=MOHAMMAD-6DB29A\MOHAMMAD;Initial Catalog=D:\Book1.xls;Integrated Security =True"
Dim* con* As New* SqlConnection(strCon)*
*strSql =* "select * from [sheet1$]"
Dim* da* As New* SqlDataAdapter(strSql, strCon)*
*con.Open()*
Dim* ds* As  New* DataSet*
Dim* dv* As New* DataView*
*da.Fill(ds,* "Sheet1"*)*
*dv =* New* DataView(ds.Tables(*"Sheet1"*))*
*dv.Sort =* "name"
*DataGridView1.DataSource = ds*
*DataGridView1.DataMember = ds.Tables(*"Sheet1"*).ToString*
*con.Close()*
End Sub

آقا من شرمنده بی سوادیه و هزار دردسر. :افسرده:

----------


## touraj

ببخشید که همینطوری پریدم وسط بحث. اما یه چیزی. همه این کدها مال Import هستش. کدی برای Export به اکسل یا ورد ندارین؟ مثلاً کدی که تو اکسل یه جدول 3 ستونی بسازه که بالای هر ستون، اسم اون ستون باشه و بقیه ستون دیتاهای دیگه؟
بازم ببخشید. آخه گفتم اگه تاپیک جدید بزنم ممکنه جالب نباشه.

----------


## parsavb

دوست عزیز کلاسی که شما استفاده کرده اید برای اتصال به پایگاه داده sql است و با آن نمی توان به بانکهای دیگر وصل شد در حالی که کلاس oledb یک کلاس عمومی است و برای کارهای اینچنین مناسب تر 
حالا چه اصراری هستش که تبدیل به sql بشه مگه کارت رو راه نمی ندازه 
در ضمن اگر می خواهی این اطلاعات رو در sql استفاده کنی بایستی کدی برای ذخیره این اطلاعات در sql بنویسی نه اینکه فراهم کننده های datagrid رو عوض کنی
 در مورد صحبت این دوستمون هم بایستی بگم معمولاً این مواردبرای وارد کردن اطلاعات خارجی به برنامه مورد استفاده قرار می گیره ولی عکس این موضوع هم بعضی مواقع لازم میشه که بیشتر برای تهیه گزارشاتی از برنامه مورد استفاده قرار می گیره که باز هم بیشتر در کریستال این مورد لازم میشه اگه بازهم سوالی داشتید بگید تا کدش رو براتون بزارم

----------


## باران امید

آقا درست شد بالاخره چشممان به جمال دیتا گرید روشن شد . :کف کرده!:  
شما درست گفتید . تبدیل لازم نبود .
گفتم بی سوادیه و هزار دردسر  :لبخند گشاده!:  من نه اینکه بانکم SQL است عادت کردم هر چی هست به SQL تبدیل کنم .در کدهای msdn هم دیدم ولی خدایییش فکرش رو نمی کردم با این رشته وصل شه  :متعجب: ، عوضش تا دلت بخواد هی رشته اتصال SQL را جابجا کردم و جواب نداد.

واقعا باعث زحمت شدیم .دستت درد نکنه پی گیری می کنی. فکر کنم یه کم دیگه کار کنم تموم بشه و از دست ما راحت بشید. بازم ممنون. :لبخند: 

touraj از روی همین کد ها میتونی بنویسی من یه سری از کدهایی رو که شما گفتین از روی همین کدهایی که در تاپیک هست و parsavb زحمتشون رو کشیدن ، برای کار خودم در اوردم هر وقت به امید خدا تمومش کردم می زارم .
شمام هر چی میدونی بگو بلکه زودتر به سرانجام برسه. :چشمک:

----------


## touraj

> touraj از روی همین کد ها میتونی بنویسی


آخه بانک من Access هستش. این کدها تغییر نمیکنن؟

----------


## باران امید

> آخه بانک من Access هستش. این کدها تغییر نمیکنن؟


فکر نکنم مشکلی داشته باشه فوقش تبدیلش می کنیم . اگه خدا بخواد و من تمومش کنم ،هر جاش مشکل بود بالاخره یه فکری به حالش می کنیم.

----------


## parsavb

خدا قوت پهلوون
اگه دوستان اجازه میدن ما هم فضولی کنیم
تورج جان اگه قابل بدونی مشکلت رو توضیح بده تا اگه تونستم کمکت کنم رو من هم حساب کن

----------


## touraj

> خدا قوت پهلوون
> اگه دوستان اجازه میدن ما هم فضولی کنیم
> تورج جان اگه قابل بدونی مشکلت رو توضیح بده تا اگه تونستم کمکت کنم رو من هم حساب کن


من کوچیک شما هستم.
مشکل اینه که یه دیتابیس اکسس دارم. یه جدولی توش هست که میخوام اون رو به اکسل export کنم. اما بلد نیستم.

----------


## parsavb

اگه توضیح بدی بهتر می تونم راهنمائی کنم .می خواهی این کار در برنامه انجام بشه .اگه این طوره دقیقاً چه کاری با برنامه ات انجام میدی و چه خروجی داره
فعلاً این دو راه را داری 
اول اینکه مستقیماً اطلاعات جدول اکسس رو تو اکسل کپی کنی 
دوم اینکه ابتدا به بانک اکسس وصل بشی و بعد از وصل شدن به بانک و تغییرات خروجی خودت رو آماده کنی و بعد به اکسل بفرستی 
حالا بگو کجای این الگوریتم مشکل داری و اطلاعات بانکت رو بزار تا کدش رو برات بزارم

----------


## باران امید

سلام.
parsavb آقا ما فضولی کردیم خودمونو وسط انداختیم  :خجالت: ،ما که زمین خوردتون هستیم ،چوب کاری نفرمایید. :خجالت: 
از خودم ناامید شدم آقا ما هر کاری کردیم نتونستیم یه تیکشو درست کنیم . :اشتباه: 
اول اونایی رو می گم که درست شده بعد اونایی رو که نتونستم.

این نوشتن در word است که برای برنامه خودم از روی کدهای قبلی در آوردم.


Private Sub* btnMake_Word_Click(*ByVal* sender* As* System.Object,* ByVal* e* As* System.EventArgs)* Handles* btnMake_Word.Click*
*make_word_file()*
End Sub
Private Sub* make_word_file()*
Dim* oWord* As* Word.Application*
Dim* oDoc* As* Word.Document*
Dim* oTable* As* Word.Table*
'Start Word and open the document template.
*oWord = CreateObject(*"Word.Application"*)*
*oWord.Visible =* True
*oDoc = oWord.Documents.Add*
 
 
'Insert a (r x 3) table, fill it with data and make the first row
'bold,italic. (r=tedade kala=comboBox.items.count)
*oTable = oDoc.Tables.Add(oDoc.Bookmarks(*"\endofdoc"*).Range, line1 + 1, 3)*
*oTable.Range.ParagraphFormat.SpaceAfter = 6*
*oTable.Cell(0, 1).Range.Text =* "row"
*oTable.Cell(0, 2).Range.Text =* " Name"
*oTable.Cell(0, 3).Range.Text =* "LastName"
 
For* i = 0* To* line1 - 1*
*oTable.Cell(i + 2, 1).Range.Text = i + 1*
*oTable.Cell(i + 2, 2).Range.Text = ListBox2.Items(i).ToString()*
*oTable.Cell(i + 2, 3).Range.Text = ListBox3.Items(i).ToString*
Next
*oTable.Rows(1).Range.Font.Bold =* True
*oTable.Rows(1).Range.Font.Italic =* True
'All done. Unload this form.
Me*.Close()*
 
End Sub


اینم کد نوشتن در Excel


PrivateSub* open_Excel_file_as_ReadOnly()*
Dim* oExcel* As Object
Dim* oWorkBook* As Object
Dim* oSheet* As Object
*oExcel = CreateObject(*"Excel.Application"*)*
*oWorkBook = oExcel.Workbooks.Add*
*oExcel.visible =* True
*oWorkBook = oExcel.Workbooks.Open(*"D:\Copy of Book2.xls"*, [ReadOnly]:=*True*)*
'// For Write data into a sheet :
*oSheet = oWorkBook.worksheets(1)*
*oSheet.Range(*"A1"*).Value =* "row"
*oSheet.Range(*"B1"*).Value =* "Name"
*oSheet.Range(*"C1"*).Value =* "LastName"
For* i = 0* To* line1 - 1*
*oSheet.Cells(i + 2, 1) = i + 1*
*oSheet.Cells(i + 2, 2) = ListBox2.Items(i).ToString()*
*oSheet.Cells(i + 2, 3) = ListBox3.Items(i).ToString*
Next
'oWorkBook.SaveAs("d:\Book1.xls")
*oSheet =* Nothing
*oWorkBook =* Nothing
*oExcel =* Nothing
' oExcel.Quit()
 
End Sub
Private Sub* Button6_Click(*ByVal* sender* As* System.Object,* ByVal* e* As* System.EventArgs)* Handles* Button6.Click*
*open_Excel_file_as_ReadOnly()*
End Sub


اقا ما تونستیم که دوتا Listebox رو که داشتیم هم در word هم در Excel بنویسیم ولی هر کاری کردم نتونستم یا datagrid رو بریزم در List box یا از اول در List box نشون بده.

کلا باید اطلاعات (لیست نام ) را از فایل بخواند و در List box نشان دهد بعد هم که اطلاعات تکمیلی در List box دوم نمایش داده شد هر دو Listbox را در فایل بنویسد .

مشکل نوشتن که خدا رو شکر حل شد .ولی خوندن از فایل دارد اذیت می کند اول فکر کردم درست شده ولی اگر که data grid رو قرار بدم فرم خیلی شلوغ می شود مجبورم که اطلاعات را در List box نشون بدم و از همون هم بخونم و با هاش کارم کنم .ما هم هر چی گشتیم جواب رو پیدا نکردیم . :گریه: 

هرچی هم که bindکردیم نشد نمی دونم چرا فقط systamdata.DataViewManagerListItemTypeDescriptor را می نویسد یا بعضی وقتها کل List box پر می شود شبیه همین خط را می نویسد از همون کدی هم که datagrid را نشان میدهد هم به جایش List boxنوشتیم نشد و... کلا هر کاری تا حالا کردیم نشد. :خیلی عصبانی: (این قدر گشتم برای جواب و کدها رو جابجا کردم نمی دونم چی شد) :گیج: 

حالا من موندمو حوضم . :گریه: خداییش تا حالا که مارو تحمل کردید این ریختن در list box و خوندن از word رو هم بگین دعاتون می کنم.  :افسرده:

----------


## parsavb

منظورت رو نفهمیدم 
اول راجع به لیست باکس :میخواهی لیست باکس خودت رو به بانک لینک بدی 
دوم منظورت از خواندن از word چی هست از داخل متن word که نمی تونی چیزی وارد برنامه ات کنی البته نشد نداره ولی شدنش خیلی سخته که خود من هم توبرنامه ای که برای یک شرکت ارائه کننده خدمات اداری نوشتم مجبور بودم اطلاعاتی رو که می خوام تو word بریزم در همان موقع توبانک هم ذخیره کنم تا بعداً انگار که از همون word اونها رو بخونم از بانک استخراج می کردم تو هم همین کار رو بکنی فکر کنم راحت تر به نتیجه میرسی 
در مورد لیست باکس مشکلی نیست بگو چی می خوای تا برات کد یا توضیحش رو بذارم

----------


## باران امید

بازم ممنون که وقت می زاری وجواب میدی ،ممنون  :لبخند:  :لبخند:  :لبخند گشاده!: 



> اول راجع به لیست باکس :میخواهی لیست باکس خودت رو به بانک لینک بدی


نه این کارا شو کردم مشکلی ندارد .
اون کد قبلی بود که  زحمتش را کشیدید و اطلاعات را از Excel می خواند و در datagridنمایش می داد. به جای datagride  اطلاعات را در List box بریزد .(هر کاری کردم نشد) :خیلی عصبانی: 

 فایل word را هم باز کند و در Listbox بریزد.(وقتی با word مثل فایل ترتیبی کار می کنم یه سری از اسم ها را ناخوانا می کند شاید با word هم مثل Excel باید ارتباط برقرار کرد؟ :کف کرده!:  :متفکر: )
این قضیه word که گفتید برام جا نیفتاد (یه کم برام سنگین بود) :ناراحت:

----------


## parsavb

این کد رو بزار تو برنامه ات تا تکمیل بشه
هم برای اتصال به لیست باکس کد داره و هم برای اتصال به دیتا گرید

Imports System.Data
Imports System.Data.OleDb
Public Class Form1
PrivateSub Form1_Load(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) HandlesMyBase.Load
Dim strCon AsString = "Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0;Data Source=C:\Test1.xls;Extended Properties=Excel 8.0;"
Dim objConn AsNew System.Data.OleDb.OleDbConnection(strCon) 
Dim daSuresh AsNew OleDbDataAdapter("Select * From [sheet1$]", strCon)

objConn.Open()
Dim dsSuresh AsNew DataSet
Dim dvSuresh AsNew DataView
daSuresh.Fill(dsSuresh, "Sheet1")
dvSuresh = New DataView(dsSuresh.Tables("Sheet1"))
dvSuresh.Sort = "name"
DataGridView1.DataSource = dsSuresh<====== اتصال به دیتا گرید
DataGridView1.DataMember = dsSuresh.Tables("Sheet1").ToString<====== اتصال به دیتا گرید
ListBox1.DataSource = dsSuresh.Tables("sheet1") '<====== اتصال به لیست باکس
ListBox1.DisplayMember = "name"'<====== اتصال به لیست باکس
 
objConn.Close()
EndSub
EndClass

این برنامه رو هم نگاه کن تا طرز استفاده لیست باکس رو کامل متوجه بشی  
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...429#post535429 

اگه بازم مشکلی بود بگو تا توضیح بدم
موفق باشی

----------


## باران امید

خدا عمر با برکت بهت بده خداییش خیلی باحال بود وصل شد  :قهقهه: 
در Listbox نشون داد نمی دونی من چه قدر کدا شو بالا و پایین کردم دیگه حسابی کلافه شده بودم (خدایا کمک کن ما یه کم باسواد بشیم این قدر دردسر درست نکنیم :افسرده: ) 

خیلی زحمت کشیدی اون برنامه رو هم که گذاشتی پیگیر بودم دیروز دیدم روشم کار کردم دستت درد نکنه یه کم دستوراشو تا وارد شم کار می بره(ولی خیلی یم کند نیستم) :لبخند گشاده!: 

حالا من باکمال شرمندگی  :خجالت:  :خجالت:  :خجالت:  و البته سریشی :کف کرده!: :
word را هم بگو چطور ازش اطلاعات رو بخونم.

----------


## باران امید

آقا یه راهنمایی برای خوندن word بکنید حالا که سختاش تموم شده دیگه این هم تموم بشه، دیشب همشو جمع کردن (تازه آیکونم دیشب کشف کردم چه طوری بزارم خیلی خوب شد) .
می دونم خیلی اذیت کردم خداییش شرمنده همه بخصوص parsavb هستم .
parsavb خدا هر چی بخوای بهت بده همیشه دعات می کنم واقعا بهت مدیونم.

این خوندن از word رو هم بگین و منو خلاص کنید. (الان واقعا تحت فشارم مهلت گرفتم امروز باید تحویل می دادم.)
قول می دم دیگه هیچ وقت کاری رو که بلد نیستم .شروع نکنم.
==============================
الان یه بار دیگه امتحان کردم .همون طور که فایل ترتیبی رو می خونه word رو هم بخونه از قبلش بهتر شده بود فقط مشکلش اینکه سطر اول رو کلا نامفهوم می کند و بعد از سطر آخر هم یه سری علامت اضافه می کنه .
حالا چی کارش بکنم که درست بشه؟

----------


## parsavb

این خوندن از ورد به چه دردت می خوره چرا از ورد می خونی قبلاً هم گفت اطلاعاتی رو که فکر می کنی لازم داری توبانکت ذخیره کن تا بعداً راحتتر ازشون استفاده کنی این راه بهتر و مطمئن تر و امن تره تا خوندن از فایلهای doc که همه بهش دسترسی دارن

----------


## باران امید

مرسی که جواب میدی دلمو شاد کردی خدا دلتو شاد کنه.

آقا باور کن من که نمی خوام در صورت برنامه هست ( ما را چه به این کارها ).فکر کنم برای راحتی کارش می خواد که دستش برای نوع فایل آزاد باشه .
اینم کارش مثل Excel ,txt هستش .
این برنامش این طوریکه فایل را می گیرد بعد بازش می کنه می خونه و بعد در listbox می ریزد بعد دیگه این فایل بدرد نمی خوره و بعد با اطلاعاتی که بهش اضافه می شه هر دو را در بانک ذخیره می کند و اگر کاربر خواست در یه فایل جدید چاپ می کند.



> قبلاً هم گفت اطلاعاتی رو که فکر می کنی لازم داری توبانکت ذخیره کن تا بعداً راحتتر ازشون استفاده کنی این راه بهتر و مطمئن تر و امن تره تا خوندن از فایلهای doc که همه بهش دسترسی دارن


اینو که می گید برام جا نمی یوفته فکر کنم اونم که گفته بنویسم نمیدونسته word مشکل داره.

----------


## parsavb

ببین اون نمونه برنامه ای که برات گذاشته بودم  رو به خاطر داری
منظور من اینه که زمانی که اون اطلاعات رو به word می فرستی توی بانکت هم همونها رو ذخیره کنی  بدین ترتیب هر زمانی که بخوای هم می تونی اون اطلاعات رو ببینی و هم با لود دوباره اونها در word همان فایلی را که قبلاً در word ساختهای رو ببینی 
امیدوارم متوجه شده باشی 
در مورد خوندن از ورد هم برای خودم هم سوال شد ولی هرچی گشتم چیزی پیدا نکردم

----------


## باران امید

بله آقا حالا فکر کنم این دو زاریه افتاد .
درسته اطلاعات را کلا در sql ذخیره می کنم براش search هم نوشتم  تازه اطلاعات هم در sql به صورت رمز شده نگه داری می شه . فقط  اگه کاربر خروجی خواست .خروجی به صورت فایل داده می شود. 

برای ورودی هم فقط باید اطلاعات فایل شده باشد . راه دیگری وجود ندارد.(برای همین فقط سه نوع فایل  txt ,Excel,word را پشتیبانی می کند.)

آقا دستت درد نکنه دیگه از باعث زحمت شدنم گذشت ،چوب خطمون دیگه پر شد .

خدا عمر با عزت بهت بده ، نمی دونم چطوری از شما تشکر کنم ، فقط کاری که از دستم بر میاد اینکه دعات کنم .می دونم خیلی اذیت کردم ولی آقایی کردی و وقت گذاشتی .

بازم ممنون.

----------


## hapkidoghf

با سلام و خسته نباشيد
مي خواستم بدونم چگونه مي شه از بانك SQL به EXCEL 2003 اطلاعات را انتقال داد

----------


## pro.program

سلام 
سوالی داشتم
من به وسیله opendialogbox فایل excel را به برنامه خود وارد میکنم و درون متغیر input که از نوع filestream است قرار میدهم 
حال میخوام درون سلول 1 و 1  یک کامه وارد کنم چطور میتونم کلمه ای که میخوام را وارد همین فایل excel که در input قرار گرفته وارد کنم ؟

----------


## mj101112

سلام به همه دوستان
ببخشيد اگر اشکالی نداره من هم وسط صحبتها يه سئوالی بکنم 
من هم سئوالی مشابه داشتم
می خواستم اطلاعات يک ديتابيس sql روی زير هم درون فايل ورد اکسپورت کنم 
البته به اين صورت که هر سری اطلاعاتی که مربوط به هر فيلداست در ورد دارای استايل خاص خودش باشد و بعدا به کمک خود ورد بتوانم مشخصات آنها را گروهی ويرايش کنم

البته کد آقای باران اميد را امتحان کردم ولی نمی توانم برای فرمت دهی خروجی به صورت استايل های ورد راهی پيدا کنم
آقایان parsavb و اميدباران يا سايرين می تونم در اين خصوص مزاحمتون بشم؟

----------


## kia1349

خوب بارون جان حالا وقتشه هرچی از این و اون و همت خودت جمع کردی در قالب یه مثال برای سایرین قرار بدی تا بقیه هم استفاده کنند

----------


## saeeedft

> خوب بارون جان حالا وقتشه هرچی از این و اون و همت خودت جمع کردی در قالب یه مثال برای سایرین قرار بدی تا بقیه هم استفاده کنند


دوست عزیز یه ضرب المثل هست میگه هرکی.......از پل گذشت، فکر کنم اینجا هم همونه، اگه  قرار بود چیزی گذاشته شه توی این مدت گذاشته میشد

----------

